
Ask HN: How Will Google and Apple Respond to the Success of Alexa Echo? - jtemplin
Amazon&#x27;s Alexa Echo is on a tear. When and how do you think Google, Apple and others will respond?
======
hardwaresofton
Could you describe what you mean as "on a tear"? Are you referring to
successful marketing campaigns? Successful acquisition of mindshare? Profit?
Advance in the underlying tech?

~~~
techthroway443
Here you go bruv:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=On+a+tear](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=On+a+tear)

~~~
dang
Please stop posting uncivil and/or unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
techthroway443
Not sure if you are just skimming my comments without context or what but that
was an answer to the guy's question. Jeez.

------
blakeyrat
Is Echo really selling that well? I haven't seen one. Nor have I heard any
friends or co-workers talk about buying one.

